# Dallas - Opportunities/Recommendations



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello all - 

I am working on a project in the DFW area and will be traveling to Texas multiple times of month from the Summer through January. I may even take a few trips to Houston. 

I live in North Florida and primarily fish for redfish in the march. 

That said, I can easily arrange flights and or drive the 4 to 6 hours (I assume) from DFW down to the cost and would like to book a trip at some point during the course of my travels.

Are there any particular areas/times of year/guides you would recommend that could be easily tagged on to the back end of a business trip. Or is there any time of year or place that if you come to texas to fish, you "must" do, but may involve more time and effort?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

6 hours plus from DFW will get you to Port Aransas or Port O'Connor. For a quick trip, those areas are ok to great. I'm a huge fan of South Padre aka the Lower Laguna Madre (Port Mansfield to South Padre). It's a long way from anywhere, 10 hour drive from DFW, but flights into the area are easy and usually reasonable.

The LLM offers great fishing for reds, trout, snook, and occasionally tarpon. It's a phenomenal resource that is not crowded, and parts of it rival the Bahamas in water clarity and sheer beauty. (Make no mistake, I love the Bahamas and have averaged 3 trips there annually the past 6 years). 

There are pros and cons of the seasons, I just go when I can. My favorite time is late fall or winter, especially if you have a 4 or more day window to catch the right weather.

For guides, I flyfish only. So here's my go to list LLM-Eric Glass, Bryan Robinson, Tim Obrien. The Port A Rockport area, I'm usually kayak fishing, but there are a few old school guides and several up and coming ones-Travis Glidden, Scott Sommerlatte and I've heard great things about Doc Haralson.

If you need further info, pm me and I'll be happy to give you my additional .02


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Mcraft if you like what you see on my videos from the thread Texas coast: view from the skiff call me or send contact info through my web gulfcoastedgellc.com 
I do not have a home waters base for sight casting the Texas coast. I will not waste our time on marginal weather or tide days. Port Mansfield (Laguna Madre) is my personal favorite in Texas, but I am comfortable in all of the bays. I welcome you to try all of the guides mentioned above before you contact me.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

American has daily commuter flights from DFW to Corpus Christi. It is about an hour gate to gate. I wouldn't waste the time on the drive if I were you unless you had your own boat. Even then, I'd only drive down once to leave it in on the coast and just rent a truck at the airport thereafter.

Regarding guides, I have no useful info. I once went on a half-day trip out of the Naval Air Station ramp that someone I worked with set up, but like most half-day trips, the guide barely took us out of sight of the launch. We didn't find many fish that day, but the area looks promising and I think with a full day and a bit more exploration, you'd find them.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

All that being said, Texas is cute, but you can easily reach Lake Charles or New Orleans from DFW. If you are already hoping on a commuter flight to go fishing, you might as well swing for the fences.

Nate


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good point Nate. Larger La reds. But he will not see water and landscape anywhere in Florida like the Laguna Madre. And a much better chance at big speckled trout on fly.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Ben Paschal on the Lower Laguna: www.lagunamadreoutfitters.com


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys - thanks for all of the feedback. I will research all of your suggestions and report back later this year after a trip. Thanks again.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Mcraft if you like what you see on my videos from the thread Texas coast: view from the skiff call me or send contact info through my web gulfcoastedgellc.com
> I do not have a home waters base for sight casting the Texas coast. I will not waste our time on marginal weather or tide days. Port Mansfield (Laguna Madre) is my personal favorite in Texas, but I am comfortable in all of the bays. I welcome you to try all of the guides mentioned above before you contact me.


I have fished with Steve. He put me on redfish the first weekend in January 2016. He is running a Hellsbay guide and is nice rig. He knows the Texas bays.

Joe


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for the kind endorsement Joe. Mcraft another option is tow your skiff over and find storage in : starting south: Arroyo City, Port Mansfield, Riviera Beach, Corpus Christi, Aransas Pass, Rockport, Seadrift, Port O'Connor, Matagorda, or West Galveston. Then move up or down the coast each time you drive or fly from Dallas.


----------

